# My girls trim each others hair



## BethyBess (Mar 9, 2011)

My 2 girls give each other hair cuts by BITING it off! 

While playing they are constantly nawing at each others faces. They also chase each other and bite tails! 

I was wondering why suddenly their ear fur was so much shorter and their tails were mangled?!?! I liked their long ears.  Is there any remedy for this? 

Fancy is 1 and Baby is 6 months. Is this just a baby trait? 

Thank you for reading and for your input.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Hahahah too funny ! Mika doesn't play, but I've seen many other dogs doing that. I'll let others comment, but I think its adorable you are having this problem haha. 

Welcome to SM !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, it is a normal behavior---my breeder friend in Spain told me not to let my 2 play together if I ended up showing Lisi. To me play is more important than show, but I have made an appt. w/my groomer to get some of the extra broken hairs trimmed down. Kitzel's ears are longer today but I am having them shortened. Lisi will pull tail or top-knot---which ever is closer & they continually mouth one another w/the play growl.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to SM! Your babies are adorable! My three do that too! Sometimes I'll hear a Yeck!! sound coming from one, when they've got a mouth full of hair!! LOL


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine are 5 and 2 and they still play by grabbing each other by the ear, tail, face, neck (you get the picture), so in my case it isn't just a puppy thing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa still do that to each other - and sometimes Tessa tries to do that to me!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I noticed that Lilly's topknot has a lot more broken hairs now that Daisy is around. They play a lot and Daisy has been seen grabbing the hair on Lilly's head and hangs on.

Welcome your pups are cute and look like they have fun playing together.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_It's just a thought, but do you think it would be OK to rub a little BITTER APPLE on the ears, topknot & tail to discourage this tearing?_

_Apparently, bitter apple isn't toxic or you couldn't use it where intended. _

_Blaze used to pull Gimme across the floor by her face hairs, but he's stopped doing that. They no longer have topknots (wonderful decision), he used to pull her bows out in a micro-second._


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

Mine 3 play with each others all the time causing their hair breakage. After I pray and brush hair with water mixed with grooming conditioner every day. Thier hair now grow longer.

Can't do angthing else, one of them is exstreamely playful.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ugh I know exactly what you mean! Rustee and Paislee (and now a friend's puppy who I puppy sit for sometimes) Play like crazy! They yank each others tail, beards, and topknots ugh! THey have so much fun but Rustee has much thicker sturdier hair I suppose because his is fine...but not hers she is beginnning to look more and more scraggly everyday :smilie_tischkante: mostly on her topknot and I am thinking it will have to be cut off which will KILL me...I LOOOVE BOWS LOL...your babies are sooo soo cute :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome! I think puppies naturally like biting each others ears while playing. I second the Grannick's bitter apple suggestion


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Your babies are adorable! They must have a really fun time playing with each other. Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## BethyBess (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome. 

I think I will try the bitter apple and see how they react. I'll just put a tad bit on the ends of the ears and tail. I think the longer ears are adorable and would like to maintain that look. 

I've been lurking around this forum long before I adopted my Maltese baby last March. I've learned so much and it was this forum that convinced me to go with the Maltese breed. I haven't regretted it for a second. I'd add 10 more to my home if my hubby would let me. 

Thanks for all your help and suggestions! 

Bethany


----------

